# Fish-eye lens clip in Romania



## babaziz (Apr 15, 2012)

Shot with a Nikon D7000 and an 8 mm fish-eye lens.


----------



## Compaq (Apr 26, 2012)

That's one awesome video, actually. I really liked it. Good dancing, and I liked the angle of the video. 

Nice ending!

:thumbsup:


----------

